# Fat Rat Screaming When Food Bowl Is Removed!!!



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Willow, the resident fat rat has started screaming - literally screaming - when the food bowl is removed from the cage to be cleaned and refilled. 

The only time I've heard a sound like that is when a rat got its tail pinched in the cage door on accident. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow that's different. I don't know what to suggest, but if you know it's coming just be prepared for it. Sorry I'm not much help!!!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Do you have a video of her screaming?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll try to get a video. She does it at least once a day. I always think I am hurting her and it always makes me feel bad.


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Never heard of this before 😅. You can try to get two identical bowls, when ur cleaning one u put the other in the cage so he doesn't freak out, if ur bothered by the noise. i don't know why but this just seemed so funny to me like screaming Goat


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one who laughed and though of screaming goat. I didn't help that as I was reading it that commercial with the oh "beep" squirrel came on. Hehe. Having a second bowl is a good idea!


----------



## Cookie_Rat12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kokorobosoi said:


> Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one who laughed and though of screaming goat. I didn't help that as I was reading it that commercial with the oh "beep" squirrel came on. Hehe. Having a second bowl is a good idea!


Thanks kokorobosoi! I think this person with the rat screaming problem should send a video of the rat screaming to funniest home videos. (Or American idol lol)


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

It's actually quite scary when you first hear it, far from funny unfortunately because thats your little baby making a terrible noise that you really only hear in times of distress.

My boy used to scream bloody murder whenever I fed him. Though he had teeth problems and could only eat mush. Whenever his friend, or i would get anywhere near him, he would scream and hover over the food worried someone might steal it. 

I don't know for sure, but I think that Willow just might be very insecure about her food. Maybe for some reason she is worried that it might not come back. Do you notice your other rats stealing from her, maybe hiding them in places she has trouble accessing? If shes chubby she might find it difficult to get to certain places in the cage. Or maybe its just her. I would try to start working with her in it. When you take the bowl out, give her something irresistable! Treats that she really likes, or may take a while to finish. That way you can fill the bowl and bring it back before she realizes its gone.

Or do this consecutively. Take the bowl away, give a quick treat like cheerio or baby puff. When she finishes, give the bowl back, then repeat. Maybe make it a game for her, and bring her with you when you clean the bowl. Pop her on your shoulder or in your pocket! The extra bowl idea is good too. You could fill up the extra bowl, clean out the main one and swap out the next time the extra needs to be cleaned. Or, when you take the bowl, lay some of her food on the floor where her bowl was. That way she knows that the food hasn't disappeared. 

A lot of suggestions there so I really hope one helps! Good luck.


----------



## Chelema (Jan 30, 2016)

I can understand her concern, I get like that when someone takes me plate away before I have finished.. 

But on a more serious note, aw! It looks like some good suggestions have been posted to try and help, hope you manage to reassure her that the food isn't going to permanently vanish!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Did you get more rats recently?

I know that hoarding food is a natural rat behavior. However, my girls never exhibited that behavior ever...until I got another rat. They didn't get along at all, and had to buy another critter nation for him...Anyway, that is how they started to hoard their food and now they do it all the time.

Maybe your rat believes that another rat might get her food....I would give her another bowl full of food before taking away her bowl, like other people mentioned here.


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh wow! That must be scary to see... but once you realized she wasn't hurt, kind of funny. Definitely want to see a video of this. I do love all the great suggestions for her. Do rats throw tantrums?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

OMR said:


> Oh wow! That must be scary to see... but once you realized she wasn't hurt, kind of funny. Definitely want to see a video of this. I do love all the great suggestions for her. Do rats throw tantrums?


Well my girls look "jealous" when I spend time with Grizzou (he will get new friends soon). Especially Graine, she will get all puffy and clearly annoyed. I have to go say hi and give them kisses for them to stop staring at us and move on to other activities. It looks like tantrums to me.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm sorry it's so alarming, but it's so absurd that it's hilarious. I've never heard of such a thing. I'd definitely roll with the two bowls idea. Can't hurt - leave both in there 24/7 on different levels to make it accessible.

And upload a video because I believe you, but at the same time, I don't.


----------

